
Explore ISS in Google Street View - gbugniot
https://www.blog.google/products/maps/welcome-outer-space-view/
======
gbugniot
Direct link to the famous "Cupola":
[https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5602853,-95.0853914,3a,75y,2...](https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5602853,-95.0853914,3a,75y,209.87h,97.96t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1szChzPIAn4RIAAAQvxgbyEg!2e0!7i10000!8i5000)

BTW Thomas Pesquet, french astronaut behind this work, shares stunning
pictures of Earth:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/thom_astro/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/thom_astro/)

~~~
krylon
> Thomas Pesquet, french astronaut behind this work, shares stunning pictures
> of Earth

Thank you very much for that link, there are some really beautiful pictures
there...

------
unsignedint
ESA also has a virtual tour of ISS.

[http://esamultimedia.esa.int/multimedia/virtual-tour-
iss/](http://esamultimedia.esa.int/multimedia/virtual-tour-iss/)

Videos show some ISS components. Also they got most of their station computers
on, if you are curious about what these display.

------
24gttghh
Found this inside the JEM:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5604024,-95.0855631,3a,44.9y...](https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5604024,-95.0855631,3a,44.9y,131.52h,90.29t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sUA46_vIbk9kAAAQvxgbyMg!2e0!7i10000!8i5000)

Recycling, in spaaaace.

~~~
unsignedint
Found in the Russian module:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5602531,-95.0850135,3a,24.9y...](https://www.google.com/maps/@29.5602531,-95.0850135,3a,24.9y,14.5h,77.62t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sfdfBkvtWQTYAAAQvxgg3YA!2e0!7i2560!8i1280)

Guess this is very important...

------
svara
That's incredible, too bad really the photo resolution isn't higher, with more
annotations. You could spend a day exploring.

How do astronauts avoid bumping into and damaging tubes and cables while
getting around? That looks really difficult to me, there's no uncluttered
spot.

------
krylon
First of all, this is brilliant! No ifs or buts. Thank you NASA, thank you
Google!

However, "walking" around a bit does not so much inspire awe and wonder as
claustrophobia.

~~~
dmoy
Yea that's about what I expected though. Reminds me of walking around a
submarine, only worse.

------
drewrv
Does anyone know if this can be viewed on a vive?

------
christiancorwin
nice

------
elvirs
did isis mount google streetview cameras on their toyota pickup trucks right
next to the antiaircraft machine guns?

